
Linguistic Harbingers of Betrayal: A Case Study on an Online Strategy Game [pdf] - cpeterso
http://vene.ro/betrayal/niculae15betrayal.pdf
======
dmichulke
While this sounds interesting, the feature selection was done on the same data
as the tests were conducted later on.

If I read it correctly, that's a biggie, especially given the weak
outperformance of chance.

------
bwangsta
"Dedicated to all those who betrayed us"

------
erikj
57 percent? It's almost as reliable as a coin flip.

~~~
gull
But more reliable than betrayer's judgement who never saw it coming.

And what happens if one combines that data with other data?

~~~
jmnicolas
Look at the second comment from the article (from Matt) :

"[...]and you use this computer algorithm to predict betrayal, the computer
will predict that you'll be betrayed 4 times during those 10 turns. That's a
lot of false positives[...]"

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/08/detecting_bet...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/08/detecting_betra.html),
which points to this.

~~~
tzs
Uhm...the URL in that comment and the URL of the story are the same. Did your
"save changes" button betray you?

~~~
sctb
Thanks, the link should now be to the referenced paper.

